
Minimal task queue and module pattern for JavaScript (ES5) - ibowankenobi
https://medium.com/@ibowankenobi/queued-async-pseudo-modules-with-es5-812f99fed209
======
ibowankenobi
Couple of days ago I had an idea about a minimal module pattern that does not
need Babel>Browserify etc. It is implemented in ES5 without any dependency and
seems to work as expected. Maybe I am missing something obvious (anti-
pattern?) so feedback is appreciated. Github:
[https://github.com/IbrahimTanyalcin/taskq](https://github.com/IbrahimTanyalcin/taskq)

